# What do you think of my mountain so far



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Did some carving and put some test paint on. Got a ways to go though.....


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

"...for purple mountain's majesty...

...above the fruited plain..."


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It looks just fine, Scott. At this point, it's normal to doubt the quality of your work; getting the stuff in your hands to match the picture in your mind takes time and patience. When you start painting it and then adding greenery, it's going to suddenly look outrageously good!


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

choo choo said:


> "...for purple mountain's majesty...
> 
> ...above the fruited plain..."


That's a good one!


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Reckers said:


> It looks just fine, Scott. At this point, it's normal to doubt the quality of your work; getting the stuff in your hands to match the picture in your mind takes time and patience. When you start painting it and then adding greenery, it's going to suddenly look outrageously good!


thanks! Gonna do some more carving tonight!


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks good so far. Keep the pics coming, as it will be interesting to see it all come together.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, the paint's still wet, but I think thery're coming along!

Gonna put a waterfall in the middle.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Scott...there doesn't look to me to be anything wrong with that! Looks like a nice little bluff you got there! Keep it up!

Chad


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Hey Scott...there doesn't look to me to be anything wrong with that! Looks like a nice little bluff you got there! Keep it up!
> 
> Chad


Thanks! I've got some filling and shaping to do, but I can't wait to start adding scenery to it!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Scott,

Nice real estate!

I built a foam mountain like that. Similar base-coat color. I then "went to town" with dabbling it with bits and splashes of 4 or 5 earth-tone acrylic craft paints (the little few ounce bottles). It really added nice depth and highlight.

Give it a shot, maybe?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking good, my mountain and landscape are very similar. I have yellow grass though. looking good.


----------



## Simplexbike123 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Scott, I don't know if you noticed it in the last picture, but you're having an earthquake on the left. You must live in California. 

Seriously though, looks great. That looks like you put a lot of work into it already.

I was always strictly a Lionel fan for years, and then about two years ago, my son gave me a 1996 Bachmann HO set, and it was like new. Since then, have purchased much more HO to put on my soon to be built table. 

I have to laugh when I read where some people would say HO was on it's way out. It seems to me it is bigger than ever, with more companies getting into it.

Jack


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Scott,
> 
> Nice real estate!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yep, we're looking forward to adding the "bits and splashes!"


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Simplexbike123 said:


> Hey Scott, I don't know if you noticed it in the last picture, but you're having an earthquake on the left. You must live in California.
> 
> Seriously though, looks great. That looks like you put a lot of work into it already.
> 
> Jack


LOL! No, actually, Indiana! That "earthquake damage" was something I was gonna fill in until I painted it. It seems to add character to the piece.

Now, if i could figure out how to make a road "to the top"! Time will tell!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

"great stuff" canned foam and some plaster cloth? worked really well for me.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep! Gonna use the "great stuff" to make some rocks and fill in some gaps ect!


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

swiggy said:


> "great stuff" canned foam and some plaster cloth? worked really well for me.


Does the "stuff" carve well?


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

That fault line in 14, could be a very nice falls and stream. I like your work. I use flat paints, but to each his own.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Bucklaew said:


> That fault line in 14, could be a very nice falls and stream. I like your work. I use flat paints, but to each his own.


Thanks.

There is a falls on the mountain. The attached pics show the "pond/lake" it will run into. I'm waiting for my realistic water and water effects to arrive.

The paint was still wet in the other photos. It is satin finish.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, Scott...you have come a long ways in such a short amount of time...great job!

Chad


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Wow, Scott...you have come a long ways in such a short amount of time...great job!
> 
> Chad


Thanks! Now I need help finding a small arched footbridge to go over the stream at the base of the falls. Anyone?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

juststartingout said:


> Thanks! Now I need help finding a small arched footbridge to go over the stream at the base of the falls. Anyone?


Looking nice, 
is that the color the mountain will stay?


Most ponds, lakes or reservoirs have water running in at multiple feeds.
Be it a rivers, streams,creeks or springs.

And then they have a stream running away from the lake.
What goes in has to come out somewhere or it will create a flood.

Are you going to have an outlet?


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> Looking nice,
> is that the color the mountain will stay?
> 
> 
> ...


We will be adding "splashes" of color to it and, I plan on having a small stream running to a "lake" on the side of the layout with it "spilling" over the side.

It has a long way to go!


----------

